# Backplate für R9 390 Nitro nachrüsten



## fushigi01 (20. September 2015)

*Backplate für R9 390 Nitro nachrüsten*

Hallo Sapphire-Team, 
ich hab die R9 390 Nitro nun schon etwas länger und bin super zufrieden damit, nun hab ich gesehen das es die 390 auch mit Backplate gibt. Ist es möglich die Backplate auch einzeln zu kaufen zum nachrüsten? Die würde sich super in meinem System machen 
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir eine positive Antwort geben, danke schonmal im voraus.

VG Fushi


----------



## GabtC (21. September 2015)

*AW: Backplate für R9 390 Nitro nachrüsten*

Mindfactory bietet die 390 Nitro mit Backplate an, schreib dem Support doch mal eine Mail und frag ob sie dir die Backplate auch einzeln verkaufen. Mehr als ablehnen können sie nicht .


----------



## fushigi01 (21. September 2015)

*AW: Backplate für R9 390 Nitro nachrüsten*

Gesagt, getan, hab Mindfactory mal ne Email geschrieben. 
Wäre trotzdem nett von einem Sapphire-Mitarbeiter hier kurz Rückmeldung zu bekommen ob sowas aus deren Sicht möglich ist oder ob das nicht vorgesehen ist, dankeee


----------



## -Xe0n- (21. September 2015)

*AW: Backplate für R9 390 Nitro nachrüsten*

Mindfactory wird dir keine Backplate geben können... wenn musst du schon direket Sapphire anschreiben


----------



## fushigi01 (21. September 2015)

*AW: Backplate für R9 390 Nitro nachrüsten*

Darum habe ich ja hier im Sapphire-Support mal angefragt 
Kann ja trotzdem im Shop mal anfragen, kostet ja nix. 
Du hast doch auch ne Nitro, mit Backplate?! Du willst mir die net zufällig verkaufen...


----------



## -Xe0n- (21. September 2015)

*AW: Backplate für R9 390 Nitro nachrüsten*

Ne ohne  werde so ein Teil aber auch nicht montieren und falls ich eine Backplate habe, dann baue ich mir die aus puren Kupfer mit Wärmepads damit sie  auch einen Nutzen hat


----------



## Drauka (21. September 2015)

*AW: Backplate für R9 390 Nitro nachrüsten*

Servus.

 Bist Du derjenige, der die gleiche Frage auch im Hardwareluxx-Forum gestellt hat? 
Ich hab mal nachgefragt. Ich melde mich, sobald ich mehr weiß.

Beste Grüße
Alex


----------



## fushigi01 (21. September 2015)

*AW: Backplate für R9 390 Nitro nachrüsten*



Drauka schrieb:


> Servus.
> 
> Bist Du derjenige, der die gleiche Frage auch im Hardwareluxx-Forum gestellt hat?
> Ich hab mal nachgefragt. Ich melde mich, sobald ich mehr weiß.
> ...



Das muss jemand anderes sein, ich bin nur hier bei PCGH angemeldet  Wäre cool wenn du was in Erfahrung bringen könntest. Danke schonmal 

@Xeon: Auch keine schlechte Idee, kannst ja dann eine Review machen mit TempVergleich wenn deine Backplate gebaut hast


----------



## DerKabelbinder (23. September 2015)

*AW: Backplate für R9 390 Nitro nachrüsten*

Interessantes Thema,
allerdings haben Backplates normalerweise einen eher negativen Effekt auf die Temperaturen der Karte.

Ich schätze, dass dies bei der Nitro nicht anders sein wird.
Oder hat man hier etwa spezielle Vorkehrungen getroffen, um einen Hitzestau zu vermeiden?

*PS:* droht eigentlich auch bei Demontage der Backplate der Garantieverlust?
Sonst würde ich die meiner kommenden Nitro einfach mal runternehmen und die Temperaturen vergleichen.

Gruß,
_Kabelbinder_


----------



## Drauka (23. September 2015)

*AW: Backplate für R9 390 Nitro nachrüsten*

"Normalerweise" dürfen die Karten nicht modifiziert werden. Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter


----------



## MadPolygon (23. September 2015)

*AW: Backplate für R9 390 Nitro nachrüsten*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> *PS:* droht eigentlich auch bei Demontage der Backplate der Garantieverlust?
> Sonst würde ich die meiner kommenden Nitro einfach mal runternehmen und die Temperaturen vergleichen.



Bei meiner Karte waren zumindest keine Siegel auf den Schrauben. Ich schau später nochmal, ob nicht vielleicht irgendwo was versteckt ist.


----------



## Drauka (24. September 2015)

*AW: Backplate für R9 390 Nitro nachrüsten*

Nein, wir haben keine Siegel drauf.


----------



## MadPolygon (24. September 2015)

*AW: Backplate für R9 390 Nitro nachrüsten*

Alles klar, das bestätigt dann was ich gestern bei meiner Karte gesehen habe.

Bei meiner Karte ist zwischen der Backplate und dem PCB definitiv ein Streifen Wärmeleitpad (Bereich im Bild markiert). Ist das einfach dazu da, um noch etwas Wärme von den VRM's abzuleiten oder welchen Zweck soll das Pad erfüllen, da man ja auf der Rückseite direkt keine Bauteile in dem Bereich sieht.


----------



## Drauka (24. September 2015)

*AW: Backplate für R9 390 Nitro nachrüsten*

Davon geh ich schwer aus, ja  Ansonsten ist ein Pad an dieser Stelle eher sinnfrei.


----------



## fushigi01 (24. September 2015)

*AW: Backplate für R9 390 Nitro nachrüsten*



MadPolygon schrieb:


> Bei meiner Karte ist zwischen der Backplate und dem PCB definitiv ein Streifen Wärmeleitpad (Bereich im Bild markiert). Ist das einfach dazu da, um noch etwas Wärme von den VRM's abzuleiten oder welchen Zweck soll das Pad erfüllen, da man ja auf der Rückseite direkt keine Bauteile in dem Bereich sieht.



Das ist schön zu wissen, danke dass du deine Backplate mal abmontiert hast.

Jetzt würde ich nur noch gerne wissen ob man die Backplate seperat kaufen kann. Mindfactory hat mir auf jeden Fall geschrieben, dass sie garkeine Backplates für die R9 390 im Sortiment haben. Ich glaube der hat auch nicht ganz verstanden worum es mir ging, da er es sehr allgemein gehalten hat mit Backplates überhaupt. 
Aber egal, Fragen konnte man ja mal.


----------



## MadPolygon (24. September 2015)

*AW: Backplate für R9 390 Nitro nachrüsten*



fushigi01 schrieb:


> Das ist schön zu wissen, danke dass du deine Backplate mal abmontiert hast.


Hab ich nicht, aber man konnte es durch den Spalt an der Seite sehen 



fushigi01 schrieb:


> Jetzt würde ich nur noch gerne wissen ob man die Backplate seperat kaufen kann. Mindfactory hat mir auf jeden Fall geschrieben, dass sie garkeine Backplates für die R9 390 im Sortiment haben. Ich glaube der hat auch nicht ganz verstanden worum es mir ging, da er es sehr allgemein gehalten hat mit Backplates überhaupt.
> Aber egal, Fragen konnte man ja mal.


Ich denke Mindfactory kann dir da weniger weiterhelfen, da es ja keine Backplates einzeln gibt. Die müsste dann ja welche von Karten abmontieren und das halte ich für ziemlich unwahrscheinlich 
Einzige Anlaufstelle wäre hier Sapphire direkt denke ich...


----------



## Drauka (24. September 2015)

*AW: Backplate für R9 390 Nitro nachrüsten*

Also schon einmal vorab: ja, ich bekomme Backplates einzeln. Aber ich weiß leider noch keinen Preis (muss ich erstmal kalkulieren mit Versand und so weiter).
Ich melde mich nochmals dazu, sobald die da sind.


----------



## fushigi01 (24. September 2015)

*AW: Backplate für R9 390 Nitro nachrüsten*



Drauka schrieb:


> Also schon einmal vorab: ja, ich bekomme Backplates einzeln. Aber ich weiß leider noch keinen Preis (muss ich erstmal kalkulieren mit Versand und so weiter).
> Ich melde mich nochmals dazu, sobald die da sind.



Geile Sache  Bitte sofort eine für mich reservieren  Ist da dann auch das Wärmeleitpad dabei wie MadPolygon es beschrieben hat?!


----------



## Badbox92 (24. September 2015)

*AW: Backplate für R9 390 Nitro nachrüsten*

Hätte auch gerne eine )


----------



## Drauka (25. September 2015)

*AW: Backplate für R9 390 Nitro nachrüsten*



> Ist da dann auch das Wärmeleitpad dabei wie MadPolygon es beschrieben hat?!


Ich hoffe doch schwer, dass da alle notwendigen Bauteile dabei sind.


----------



## -Xe0n- (25. September 2015)

*AW: Backplate für R9 390 Nitro nachrüsten*

Und wie schauts mit der Garantie aus?

Wenn jemand von euch die Backplate bekommt, würde ich mich freuen wenn die jemand genau vermessen würde, evtl auch einfach einscannen und ein paar Maße damit ich das eingescannte skalieren kann. Würde mir das Teil evtl aus Kupfer zuschneiden lassen


----------



## DerKabelbinder (25. September 2015)

*AW: Backplate für R9 390 Nitro nachrüsten*

Wird dir außer einem Hitzestau nicht viel bringen. Ausnahme wäre natürlich, wenn auf der Rückseite weitere SMDs liegen und du direkt für eine aktive Kühlung planst.


----------



## Nitrousking21 (25. September 2015)

*AW: Backplate für R9 390 Nitro nachrüsten*



MadPolygon schrieb:


> Alles klar, das bestätigt dann was ich gestern bei meiner Karte gesehen habe.



Wie ist denn die Backplate genau befestigt? Soweit ich sehe stimmen die Löcher auf dem Nitro PCB bis auf eines mit meiner 290er Referenz überein und so eine Backplate wäre echt die Krönung.


----------



## fushigi01 (25. September 2015)

*AW: Backplate für R9 390 Nitro nachrüsten*



-Xe0n- schrieb:


> Und wie schauts mit der Garantie aus?
> 
> Wenn jemand von euch die Backplate bekommt, würde ich mich freuen wenn die jemand genau vermessen würde, evtl auch einfach einscannen und ein paar Maße damit ich das eingescannte skalieren kann. Würde mir das Teil evtl aus Kupfer zuschneiden lassen



Ich habe nichts zum einscannen, aber abmessen könnte ich es dir schon, fragt sich nur wie genau das wird. Die Schraubenlöcher z.B. sollten ja abolut extakt übeinstimmen...
Und die Garantie wäre wahrscheinlich weg, schließlich veränderst du ja was an der Karte. Allein schon die Schrauben aufschrauben wird zum Garantieverlust führen.
Apropo, braucht man längere Schrauben für die Backplate?



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Wird dir außer einem Hitzestau nicht viel bringen. Ausnahme wäre natürlich, wenn auf der Rückseite weitere SMDs liegen und du direkt für eine aktive Kühlung planst.



MadPolygon hat ja in Post #13 geschrieben, dass auf der Rückseite des PCB ein Wäremleitpad angebracht ist. Blöde Frage von mir, aber kann man nicht noch an anderen Stellen weitere WLP's anbringen, damit die Wärme an die Backplate abgegeben wird? Und aus was für einem Material ist die Backplate überhaupt, kann die richtig Wärme aufnehmen? 

Also mir ist es ja eigentlich wurscht ob die Karte 1-2° wärmer wird, mir gehts ja um die Optik


----------



## DerKabelbinder (25. September 2015)

*AW: Backplate für R9 390 Nitro nachrüsten*

Hatte mal einen Test mit meiner 290 von ASUS durchgeführt:

Mit Backplate:
Core: 59 / VRM1: 90 / VRM2: 64 / Ambient: 23,8 °C

Ohne Backplate:
Core: 58,5 / VRM1: 81 / VRM2: 60 / Ambient: 24,8 °C

Mit meiner Custom-VRM-Kühlung:

Mit Backplate:
Core: 60,5 / VRM1: 83 / VRM2: 64,5 / Ambient: 24,7 °C

Ohne Backpalte
Core: 59 / VRM1: 80 / VRM2: 61 / Ambient: 24,4 °C


Seitdem halte ich mich von diesen Platten möglichst fern.
Den Nachteil sehe ich zum einen darin, dass sich die Hitze über die gesamte Platine ausbreitet und daher auch andere Bauteile aufheizt.
Zum anderen staut sich im horizontalen Aufbau schon einiges an Hitze, die selbst bei den Löchern der ASUS-Platte nicht ohne Weiteres entweicht.
Sogar nach einiger Zeit im Idle (vielleicht ein bisschen Surfen oder YouTube zwischendurch) wurde die Platte immer gefühlte 50°C warm. Und das bei einer Morpheus-Mod wohlgemerkt!
Ohne aktive Kühlung ist so eine Konstruktion meiner Meinung nach vollkommen unnütz und dient wirklich nur der Optik.
Den Anstieg bei den Temperaturen ist es mir persönlich aber nicht Wert.

Selbst wenn Sapphire jetzt hingeht und WLPads drunter klebt:
die Platte wird immer noch passiv gekühlt! Durch die Pads beschleunigt sich der Vorgang des Aufheizens wahrscheinlich nur noch...
Ich würde drauf verzichten, wenn einem eine kühle und technisch stabile Karte lieb ist.

*Nachtrag:*

Bei dem von Sapphire vorinstallierten Pad handelt es sich definitiv um *KEIN *Wärmeleitpad!
Dieses ist lediglich ein Abstandhalter aus Schaumstoff.
Näheres dazu siehe hier.

Sapphire verbaut hier also ganz "normale" Backplates, die sich von der Konkurrenz nicht wesentlich unterscheiden und keine weiterführende, kühlende Funktion erfüllen.


----------



## Drauka (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Backplate für R9 390 Nitro nachrüsten*

Sodala,

wer nun trotz Kabelbinders Beitrag eine Backplate haben möchte, der möge sich bitte an mich wenden, denn sie sind heute eingetroffen.
Die Kosten belaufen sich auf 9,90 Euro inkl. Versand. Schrauben sind dabei.

Wer Interesse hat, schickt mir bitte eine PN mit Versand-Adresse und Email.

Vielen Dank.
Beste Grüße
Alex


----------



## fushigi01 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Backplate für R9 390 Nitro nachrüsten*

Erstmal ein großes DANKE an Alex 
Backplate ist angekommen, alles einwandfrei, wurde am Wochenende auch schon draufgebaut. Mit Karte aus- und wieder einbauen vielleicht 15 Minuten. Und es sieht super aus in meinem PC, das war für mich der perfekte Abschluss. 

Dazu habe ich mal ein paar Test gemacht mit und ohne Backplate.
Meine R9 390 Nitro taktet mit 1100/1600, Standardspannung und Standardlüfterkurve. Alle Tests liefen je 1 Stunde, danach habe ich die Temps aus der Logfile ausgewertet.
Hier sind meine Ergebnisse (alle TempAngaben sind die MaxWerte):

Ohne Backplate (Gehäuselüfter 65%)
Zimmertemp:          21,7°C
GPU:                           72°C
GPU Fan Speed:    47%
VRAM1:                    80°C
VRAM2:                    74°C

Ohne Backplate (Gehäuselüfter Max)
Zimmertemp:         22,2°C
GPU:                           72°C
GPU Fan Speed:    47%
VRAM1:                    77°C
VRAM2:                    73°C

Mit Backplate (Gehäuselüfter 65%)
Zimmertemp:        22,7°C
GPU:                          73°C
GPU Fan Speed:   47%
VRAM1:                   79°C
VRAM2:                   78°C

Mit Backplate (Gehäuselüfter Max)
Zimmertemp:        22,8°C
GPU:                          72°C
GPU Fan Speed:   46%
VRAM1:                   76°C
VRAM2:                   76°C


Also ich sehe hier keine signifikante Verschlechterung der Temperatur durch die Backplate, der VRAM1 wird minimal kühler, der VRAM2 minimal wärmer, wobei es beim Test mit der Backplate auch etwas wärmer im Zimmer war. 

Auf der Unterseite der Backplate befindet sich eine Wärmeleitpad, was für mich auch wie eines aussieht und anfühlt, und nicht wie ein Schaumstoffabstandshalter.
Ich hab mal mit den beschränkten Mitteln meiner beschränkten HandyCam ein paar Bilder davon gemacht. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Fazit: Ich würde die Backplate sofort wieder verbauen!


----------



## DerKabelbinder (9. November 2015)

*AW: Backplate für R9 390 Nitro nachrüsten*

Tatsächlich, hätte nicht gedacht, dass es sich in dem Fall um ein Pad handelt 
Machte auf mich vom seitlichen Anblick her eher den Eindruck von Schaumstoff.

In dem Fall wird dann ja auch unmittelbar Wärme vom PCB auf die Platte übertragen.
Bei meinen getesteten Karten war das nicht der Fall, (u.A.) daher wohl auch die Unterschiede bei den Ergebnissen.


----------

